# Karma



## Thunderbulls (Jun 22, 2011)

This is My American Bulldog Karma Aka ThunderBulls Karma Of Caldey.


































































Shes 15months old 2morrow

Martin


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

She's beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Sheesh, that looks like one tough dog.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I just really think Am Bulldogs are truly stunning looking dogs and it is always nice to see one well looked after, happy, healthy and not used as a status dog.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's gorgeous lovely to see dogs doing activities as well


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's beautiful! :001_wub:


----------

